# Frogs that can be kept at room temperature?



## Beth246 (Mar 17, 2017)

So I'm looking into getting some frogs, I'm looking more to get a species that does well at room temperature. So can anyone give me any ideas as to what species might be suitable?


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey, 
Your question is very unspecific, can you please define 'room temperature' and I'll be able to answer 

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## Beth246 (Mar 17, 2017)

MonBon said:


> Hey,
> Your question is very unspecific, can you please define 'room temperature' and I'll be able to answer
> 
> Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


Sorry I should have been more specific, between 20 and 25 degrees Celsius.


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok, perfect, 
I would say your best option is a firebellied toad- they thrive in lower(ish) Temps. If your room/house is in the low twenties. 

If your house is in the higher twenties (23+) then you might want to consider a White's tree frog. They like the higher twenties. If your not too sure with these then just pop on a 30 or 40 watt heat bulb and you're settled. 

Another option would be a waxy monkey frog. During the day they need a basking spot of around 26 or 27 degrees, which just means a low wattage lamp at day. At night their Temps can drop as low as 22 degrees 

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Toads, all the way, Beth. Oriental Fire Bellied (Bombina orientalis) are a cracking little sort. Bright. Colourful. Active in broad daylight. Easily kept. And _not_ given to making silly leaps and braining themselves in tanks. 

Captive Bred are probably more widely available than wild caught, these days. They have bags of character and make mad little '_Hoot!_' sounds. What's not to like about them?

Check them out :thumb:


----------



## Beth246 (Mar 17, 2017)

MonBon said:


> Ok, perfect,
> I would say your best option is a firebellied toad- they thrive in lower(ish) Temps. If your room/house is in the low twenties.
> 
> If your house is in the higher twenties (23+) then you might want to consider a White's tree frog. They like the higher twenties. If your not too sure with these then just pop on a 30 or 40 watt heat bulb and you're settled.
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Which species of firebellied toad would be best? Also, what about pacman frogs or poison dart frogs?


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

The oriental fire bellied toad as el Snappo said, (he has much more knowledge on this than me) for room temperature don't get a pacman or poison dart frog, they need much more heat but if you are willing to get a heat source then they can make very rewarding animals. 

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Never under sell yeself, MonBon : victory: 

Knowledge. Experience. Perspective. Understanding. All this stuff doesn't just, automatically, go hand in hand.

Beth _appears_ to know jack. Just has this idea that 'frogs' may be cool. Respect, to her, for seeking out advice from people who _should_ know better then. Rather than just crashing into the nearest pet shop and buying the 'prettiest' one. Without even knowing what it _eats_! I'm sure we've All seen those posts!









_No One_ is the last word on this stuff. We all just throw what ever we have to offer into the plate :thumb:


----------



## Beth246 (Mar 17, 2017)

el Snappo said:


> Never under sell yeself, MonBon : victory:
> 
> Knowledge. Experience. Perspective. Understanding. All this stuff doesn't just, automatically, go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your help. Nope I honestly do not know a lot about specific care for each species but I'm trying to learn. It will be months before I do get some anyway as I would never rush into getting any animal!  You've both been a great help.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Tree frog-wise both the Spiny-headed tree frog (Anotheca spinosa) and Marsupial tree frog (Gastrotheca riobambae) require temperatures similar to those that we humans like to keep our houses, or a bit cooler


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Most dart frog species like temps in the low 20's. You could also go for mantellas, European or American green treefrogs. If you do a lot of research you will find that a lot of species like temps between 20-25.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

chrisperrins78 said:


> Most dart frog species like temps in the low 20's. You could also go for mantellas, European or American green treefrogs. If you do a lot of research you will find that a lot of species like temps between 20-25.


I'm fairly sure that keeping darts and mantellas at 20/25 will be a short lived experience. They are from tropical regions that rarely drop below 28.


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

ian14 said:


> I'm fairly sure that keeping darts and mantellas at 20/25 will be a short lived experience. They are from tropical regions that rarely drop below 28.


I agree with this too, their temperature should be higher between 28 and 30

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Beth246 said:


> MonBon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


Go for temperate or tropical montane frogs, like European tree frogs, Bombina spp, Green and Gray tree frogs, Bumble toads, Golden Mantellas, Mossy frogs etc. It's a struggle to properly warm tropical lowland frogs in rooms below their temperature range, even if you get a warm spot under/top of the heater, the rest of the tank may stay too cool. The most important thing is getting some books, which will offer you more info than forums and you can look into the care of different frogs then decide what's best. Two of my favourite reads are Breeding Terrarium Animals by Elke Zimmerman and Amphibians in Captivity by Marc Staniszewski. 

Jason


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

ian14 said:


> I'm fairly sure that keeping darts and mantellas at 20/25 will be a short lived experience. They are from tropical regions that rarely drop below 28.


If you kept mantellas this warm they would not survive. If you research you will find that most dart frogs like a temp of 26 tops. Mantellas like the temp to be low 20's.


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

MonBon said:


> I agree with this too, their temperature should be higher between 28 and 30
> 
> Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


This would be fine if you are trying to kill them. Even though they are from tropical regions, a lot of them are from highland areas where it is cooler.


----------



## MonBon (Mar 1, 2017)

chrisperrins78 said:


> This would be fine if you are trying to kill them. Even though they are from tropical regions, a lot of them are from highland areas where it is cooler.


Yeah sorry, I did exaggerate but the hotspot during the day should be around 27.

Sent from my 5056X using Tapatalk


----------



## ATA86 (Feb 12, 2017)

Most darts want around 21-25 daytime temps, and you will quickly see fatalities at 30+


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Some darts seem to be fine at cooler temps, my tricolors have been at about 16 C most nights for the last few months and are still healthy and breeding like mad. Not intentionally keeping them cool, but moved them to a different room and hadn't realised it was this cool at night until later, but they seem fine.


----------

